# found an SD card at a parking lot



## Robin Usagani (Mar 8, 2011)

It had been driven over.  Put it in my puter, not working.  Put it in my 500D, I can see the pics!  Probably close to like 600 pictures.  I went trough it and figured out the owner because he took pics of checks to deposit it online.  Contacted him via Facebook and waiting for his response.  It was the most entertaning thing ever going trough this card.  LOL.  Nothing interesting just bunch of travel pics and crazy party pics (some are a little wild).


----------



## kundalini (Mar 8, 2011)

I've heard this to be a clever tactic to introduce a trojan into your computer.


----------



## PhotoWrangler (Mar 8, 2011)

kundalini said:


> I've heard this to be a clever tactic to introduce a trojan into your computer.




Damn! First you caught viruses by having sex with others. Then your computer caught viruses by having sex online. Now you can catch viruses all by yourself. LOL LOL LOL


----------



## Robin Usagani (Mar 8, 2011)

stop living in fear Kundalini!


----------



## clarinetJWD (Mar 8, 2011)

I wouldn't have put it in my computer either, at least not without some additional security.  I'd probably boot up into a portable Linux distribution to look at it, so that on the off chance that it was malicious, it couldn't wreak havoc on my setup.  Hope all turns out well


----------



## molested_cow (Mar 8, 2011)

I'd have just took it to the police station or something and let them do the investigation. You have no idea what kind of sh*t you could have gotten yourself into by looking at someone else's private information, even if it's all pure good intention.


----------



## Robin Usagani (Mar 8, 2011)

Wow.. what happened to this world?


----------



## PhotoWrangler (Mar 8, 2011)

Schwettylens said:


> Wow.. what happened to this world?


 

Charlie Sheen.....


----------



## Formatted (Mar 8, 2011)

lol at the paranoid people...

Ever heard of living a little?


----------



## Robin Usagani (Mar 8, 2011)

The card could have white powder on it.  It may contain anthrax.


----------



## PhotoWrangler (Mar 8, 2011)

Schwettylens said:


> The card could have white powder on it.  It may contain anthrax.


 

Its more likely that Tom Cruise dropped on his way out of that office. You know, with the drop of sweat in his glove and everything, it probably just slipped.


----------



## RockstarPanda1718 (Mar 8, 2011)

damn.... sucks for the person who lost it lol


----------



## Derrel (Mar 8, 2011)

kundalini said:


> I've heard this to be a clever tactic to introduce a trojan into your computer.



You sound like a long-time Windoze user...


----------



## Robin Usagani (Mar 8, 2011)

I found the owner.  Going to mail it to him.


----------

